# Gaddafi to Make Motion to "Abolish Switzerland."



## Toro (Sep 4, 2009)

Just because they get older does not mean they get any saner.



> Libyan leader Colonel Gaddafi is set to ask the United Nations to 'abolish' Switzerland and share the land among its neighbouring countries.
> 
> The eccentric dictator has filed a motion with the U.N. saying the Alpine state should be wiped off the map and split among France, Italy and Germany.
> 
> ...



And why does ol' Moe want to get rid of Switzerland?



> Relations between Switzerland and Libya crumbled after Gaddafi's son Hannibal, 33, and his pregnant wife were arrested in Geneva a year ago accused of assaulting a hotel chamber maid.



Now Colonel Gaddafi wants to 'abolish' Switzerland: Dictator files bizarre motion with the U.N. | Mail Online

I sure hope it doesn't succeed.  After Obama and the Democrats finish the job Bush and the Republicans started to totally screw up this country, Switzerland would be a nice place in which to re-locate.


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 4, 2009)

Gaddafi sounds nearly as crazy as Glennbeck.

But seriously...if you were going to list off all the countries in Europe by name, I'm willing to bet that Switzerland would be listed in the bottom half...who thinks of it?


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 4, 2009)

And Quaddaffy doesn't want to face the Swiss Army...


----------



## random3434 (Sep 4, 2009)

But what about the Cheese?


----------



## Liability (Sep 4, 2009)

Toro said:


> Just because they get older does not mean they get any saner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In a related story, Switzerland was thinking about filing a "motion" to abolish Libya, but then realized that this would require having the balls to confront another nation-state.  The idea was promptly scrapped.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 4, 2009)

Did anyone hear about how Khaddafi (sp?) Gaddafi has a tax free estate in Connecticut?  

I'm trying to find an article on-line, but I saw it on New England Cable News a week or two ago.  The neighbors are offended by his presence there and angry about his behavior toward the recently released bomber.  Some of the neighbors there had family members killed on that plane and they are pissed!  Apparently Libya purchased some big parcel of land in CT and for some reason they don't have to pay property taxes...?  Not sure why the story is apparently being squelched, as I am having difficulty finding anything on-line.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 4, 2009)

All he would have had to do was tell people that the land was promised by god as a summer jaunt for his chosen people and the canaanization would have happened back in the 70s.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 4, 2009)

Apparently is was New Jersey?  I could have sworn the news said Connecticut.



> NEW YORK (Reuters) - The possibility that Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi may pitch his tent in the town of Englewood, New Jersey, while attending the U.N. General Assembly next month had local officials in uproar on Monday.
> 
> Englewood Mayor Michael Wildes said it would be offensive for Gaddafi even to be allowed a U.S. visa after Lockerbie bomber Abdel Basset al-Megrahi was given a "hero's welcome" on his return to Libya last week.
> 
> ...



Personal Finance - New Jersey officials tell Gaddafi to stay away : Finance


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2009)

what a hoot,, and obmaer just kissed his ass.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 4, 2009)

gadafi is one interesting colonel


----------



## Liability (Sep 4, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> gadafi is one interesting colonel




I wonder why he never gave himself a promotion?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 4, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> gadafi is one interesting colonel




A Kernel that's due to pop.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 4, 2009)

Liability said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > gadafi is one interesting colonel
> ...




see, he is interesting.

he wrote this in his green book:

"It is an undisputed fact that both man and woman are human beings."

interesting and correct!


----------



## Liability (Sep 4, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



I never realized what a keen intellect the man has!

However, did he not also state that "There must be a world revolution which puts an end to all materialistic conditions hindering woman from performing her natural role in life and driving her to carry out man's duties in order to be equal in rights."

So, if I'm tracking his wisdom correctly, he is saying that woman is equal to man if she does her natural duties to help him do his duties?But since that will require a revolution, the conditions to obtain equality do not yet exist and hence man and woman are not yet equals....

I can't keep up with the Col's brilliance!  He's almost as smart as President Obama!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 4, 2009)

Liability said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...




looks like you are a superficial reader of the green book. keep practicing 

"If the woman is forced to abandon her natural role as regards conception and maternity, she falls victim to coercion and dictatorship."


----------



## Liability (Sep 4, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




So woman's equality stems from embracing the "natural" role as the bearer of children.

Yes.

The man's brilliance shines across the seas!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 4, 2009)

Liability said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



it looks like you question the colonel. you need another dose of wisdom:

"Woman is a female and man is a male. According to a gynaecologist, woman menstruates or suffers feeble-ness every month, while man, being a male, does not menstruate and he is not subject to the monthly period which is a bleeding."

it can't get much clearer than this.


----------



## Toro (Sep 4, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Wow.

You learn something new every day...


----------



## Douger (Sep 4, 2009)

Toro said:


> Just because they get older does not mean they get any saner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's fantastic if you're a millionaire and like freezing your ass off.


----------



## Liability (Sep 4, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




I am much surprised that it took a gyno to inform the colonel that women, but not men, menstruate.

Other than that, though, I have to acknowledge that he got that one right, too!


----------



## mightypeon (Oct 7, 2009)

The Swiss had a good laugh out of it, and decided to ignore him from that on.


----------



## cbi0090 (Oct 7, 2009)

The guy is looney-tunes.


----------

